# newly nursing: night sweats???



## MotherofEden (Jan 11, 2007)

My dd is 2 1/2 weeks old, and most nights I am waking up completely soaked with sweat. by morning things are normal. We are keeping the house fairly cool, so it's not environmental.I sleep in a night nursing bra with pads and underwear with light covers. I just feel so gross in the middle of the night- my body is soaked, my hair even. maybe a hormonal thing? Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## spu (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi there,

I had the most annoying night sweats after I had the twins... I used to lay down 2 or 3 bath towels on my bed, and throughout the night, I'd remove the top towel when it was soaked... I would actually have tremors - and still had the shakes with DS, for a while too. I think it has something to do with all the fluid that I gained, and nature's way of releasing it. Just make sure to have water nearby to replenish yourself, and a few crackers to nibble on in the middle of the night if you get shakey. It does go away. I think it took a good few weeks...

susan


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Yes, it's hormonal (postpartum and not directly linked to bf'ing, as far as I know): your estrogen levels have dropped significantly (hence all the menopause symptoms







) and your body is getting rid of all the excess fluid you accumulated during pg. It goes away fairly soon, I think--it sucked while it lasted, though!


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

I had night sweats for about 4 weeks after both my kids were born. It's normal post partum, and as the other posters have said, not necessarily linked to bf'ing. So don't worry, it will go away!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Mine lasted about a month. I think it's a postpartum thing, not a nursing thing, like the PPs said.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Like the PP's said, it's because your hormone levels are crashing. Happens to a lot of us post partum!


----------



## eli janine (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, same as others have said...I sweated for about four weeks, too. Especially with my first pg, since I gained so much water. I just wanted to add, rhough, that if you are sleeping on top of any kind of waterproof pad to protect your mattress from leaks (I put a changing table pad under me once for breast leaks and we were having diaper leaks for a couple of weeks), it will make you sweat, too. So I switched to an absorbant towel, and that problem went away.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Those are the worst, eh? It's post-partum, as the PP said. I used to sleep on a towel (one on my pillow too) and keep a change of PJs right next to the bed 'cause I'd wake up freezing!!


----------



## soulyluna (Nov 18, 2006)

yep. i'm 6 weeks pp and still experiencing night sweats, though not as bad. sleeping has turned into a very wet ordeal. if it's not me sweating, it's my baby peeing or barfing or my milk leaking all over the sheets nightly.

ah well.


----------



## WildHoney (Jun 7, 2007)

I had terrible night sweats for about 2 months after both my kids were born. I'd say it's normal and nothing to worry about.










ETA: I remember waking up, hair sopping wet, and having to change clothes! It was that bad!


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

oh yes...that was awesome, nothing like waking up drenched in sweat. i ran so hot when i was pregnant that i blasted the AC in the car (BLASTED!) in december, and it didn't cool down for about a month. your body is doing a natural thing, its just uncomfortable. you'll be back to normal soon.! congrats on the babe~


----------



## nandodianenicole (May 31, 2006)

Yes, that happened to me postpartum with this babe--drenched every night. The night sweating has gone away, but I do sweat more than usual now during the day. I call it post partum sweat syndrome







I should contact a drug company, I'm sure they'd be all over it with some new med!







: It will go away, tho. Hang in there and congrats on the baby.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, I had it! And hot flashes during the day, too! It took quite a while for it to resolve for me, but it got better gradually.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

I had night sweats for about 6 weeks after I had Kailey


----------



## fiatslug (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine lasted about 4 weeks. Of all the crap that hits you post-partum, that was the one I didn't know anything about--sucked!


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

yep, had them here, too. it lasted about a month for me as well. it sucked but once it goes away, they're gone.

and then you can look forward to the postpartum hair loss...







(that stops, too, by the way...but gosh it's alarming to look at those huge clumps of hair!)








as a pp mentioned, stay well hydrated!


----------

